# Biggest shark you've caught from the beach???



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm bored at work and anxiously awaiting my trip to Navarre in a few weeks, figured I'd scratch the itch a bit with some fishing forum random discussion.


What are the biggest sharks you guys have caught from the beaches around here. Also, what are some of the oddest fish you've caught from the surf.

Post pics if you got any


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

First pic is a Hammerhead, (Caught before they were banned.) measured at 8' 2" and a girth of 38". Because it was a 3 hour fight, all the guys took turns on the rod and I was not the primary rod man. Don't know what the weight was. 

Second pic is a squd I hooked at the Mass... ;o)


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

Nice!...what kind of gear did you get that one in on?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

If I remember, and it was about 2 years ago, it was a Penn 6/0 Senator with 50lb mono. That is why it took so long to land.


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

I caught a 3 foot Atlantic Sharpnose on my very first surf fishing trip, several of that size actually. Hopefully I can have pictures of a much bigger one after this weekend!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I caught a 9 foot on the dot Tiger last October at Johnson's Beach.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

10' hammerhead off Fort Morgan. Caught on a penn 309 level wind on 30# test in an hour and 45 minutes. :whistling:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's the 8' hammer we caught the night before on the same combo in 50 minutes. 
#guesswe'rejusttougherthansomefolks

:yes:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

johnf said:


> Here's the 8' hammer we caught the night before combo in 50 minutes.
> #guesswe'rejusttougherthansomefolks
> 
> :yes:


Some people know how to handle a fish! GJ on the great catches, and good job on not exhausting the fish, a long fight tends to be lethal to most hammerheads


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

All sharks fight different. Doesn't make you any tougher or better. For instance my dad fought a 5 and a half foot blacktip that gave him one hell of a fight on an 8500 I believe, while my buddy and I caught 7' sharks that we landed in less time on a fierce 8000.Trust me, my dad knows how to fish, too. 

All put up different fights and runs. A 12' hammer might fight harder than a 14'. Just never know


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> All sharks fight different. Doesn't make you any tougher or better. For instance my dad fought a 5 and a half foot blacktip that gave him one hell of a fight on an 8500 I believe, while my buddy and I caught 7' sharks that we landed in less time on a fierce 8000.Trust me, my dad knows how to fish, too.
> 
> All put up different fights and runs. A 12' hammer might fight harder than a 14'. Just never know


Just rattling cages. I know I got lucky.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

johnf said:


> Just rattling cages. I know I got lucky.


Ok, just saying. Good attitude about it now. Lol. Some fish just take it and some will straight up give you a fight and you're expecting this monster and you wonder where all that energy and fight came from.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

That is true. Although there can be common tendencies in certain species...Every shark fights different. 

The first first shark I caught was a 5 foot black tip that was 15min fight (if that). I'm not kidding when I say every single red fish I've ever caught put up more of a fight than this shark. The shark just same parallel to the shore coming closer and closer and didn't care til he had his belly on the sand. 

I was really disappointed to be honest, but it was only my first shark and I know it's not normally like that.


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

johnf said:


> 10' hammerhead off Fort Morgan. Caught on a penn 309 level wind on 30# test in an hour and 45 minutes. :whistling:


Assuming you yak'd the bait waaaay out for that? I'm gonna be giving it a go in Ft. Morgan this weekend.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

toddboy23 said:


> Assuming you yak'd the bait waaaay out for that? I'm gonna be giving it a go in Ft. Morgan this weekend.


About 10 yards. :whistling:


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

johnf said:


> About 10 yards. :whistling:


Plus another 2-300 haha.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

toddboy23 said:


> Plus another 2-300 haha.


Lol. Probably about 200. Only had about 425 on the reel, it was about half empty. I'm bringing a 6/0w this year with about 700 yards of braid/mono.


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

So what you guys are saying is....I'll be fine with a brand new 12/0 loaded to the nutz with braid.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

7-8ft hammerhead caught on a souther ray wing.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

shupakabra said:


> So what you guys are saying is....I'll be fine with a brand new 12/0 loaded to the nutz with braid.


As long as you have a heavy mono topshot for abrasion resistance yes.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

shupakabra said:


> So what you guys are saying is....I'll be fine with a brand new 12/0 loaded to the nutz with braid.


Take braid some braid off and pack it with about 400-500 yards of 130lb mono. This will keep from that expensive braid getting tore out and cut off in surf.

So if you went all braid I'm assuming you used at least 130lb, right?


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

100lb power pro braid and 300 yrds of 130 mono top with 20ft of 500lb mono and 4ft of wire


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Whoa y'all, all these replies about the sharks you caught, what about that giant squid? Is that photo-shopped?, it doesn't look like it is. Really, at our Mass? If that pic is for real - man I live way too much of a sheltered life and need to get out more, lol. Hurry up summer break for Sis so we can go fishing more!

PS, nice sharks y'all


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Gulflady said:


> Whoa y'all, all these replies about the sharks you caught, what about that giant squid? Is that photo-shopped?, it doesn't look like it is. Really, at our Mass? If that pic is for real - man I live way too much of a sheltered life and need to get out more, lol. Hurry up summer break for Sis so we can go fishing more!
> 
> PS, nice sharks y'all


I would think at best that's a photoshopped pic of a whale surfacing, but likely completely fake. The only pictures of giant squid that I'm aware of, the squid is thousands of feet under or dead.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

7ft tiger.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

johnf said:


> I would think at best that's a photoshopped pic of a whale surfacing, but likely completely fake. The only pictures of giant squid that I'm aware of, the squid is thousands of feet under or dead.


 Yes, it's fake. I don't remember where I got that pic but if I hooked a squid that large, I would cut the line, turn the keys and get the hell out of there. Didn't you ever read, "10,000 Leagues Under The Sea?!":whistling:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

About 7ft bull


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Species: Scalloped Hammerhead
Size: 8-9', 200# +/- 
Rod: 6' Master Custom Striker
Reel: Penn Senator 6/0 114H, 400 yrds 50# mainline with a 80yrd 80# top shot.
Bait: large whole mullet.
Where: Dropped about a 150yrds off the West side of Ft. Morgan Point.

Mr. Hammer dragged me about a quarter mile down the beach and it took me a good 30min+ fight to beach him..


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

devinsdad said:


> Yes, it's fake. I don't remember where I got that pic but if I hooked a squid that large, I would cut the line, turn the keys and get the hell out of there. Didn't you ever read, "10,000 Leagues Under The Sea?!":whistling:


Hehe, thanks for sharing it, ya made my day :yes:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

7'1" spinner. Disappointing fight to say the least


----------

